# Fer BA a dos pasos de su primer millar



## swift

Noche de fiesta en WR. Nuestro amigo Fer BA está a punto de alcanzar los mil posts. Así que para festejarlo en toda ... he traído un par de ... y una ...


  Felices primeros 1000 mensajes, Fer. ​


----------



## Vanda

Oooobaaa... Let's commemorate it with parilla and alfajores while dancing a tango de Gardel!!!

Parabéns, _hermano_! Em frente!


----------



## swift

Vanda said:


> Oooobaaa... Let's commemorate it with parilla and alfajores


Com doce de leite?


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> he traído un par de ... y una ...​


¿Una sola? (¡Amarrete!)

Bueno, yo sólo he traído las buenas intenciones.
Felicitaciones, Fer, y ...


----------



## kidika

¿Mil? Si todavía estás hecho un chavalote, hombre. Mira Swift, 7024 taquitos ya. ¡Puf y Vanda ni te cuento! Así que, que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## Mate

Buenas noches/días.

Ya que trajeron casi todo, yo pongo la ...

Y también canto. Así.


----------



## Calambur

Humm... me parece que éste era más afinado.


----------



## didakticos

Bueno, pues creo que acaba, acaba de alcanzar el millar. ¿Quién le da la noticia ahora?

* ¡Muchas felicidades Fer BA! 
*​


----------



## Fer BA

¡¡¡ Muchas Gracias !!!​Esto es como cumplir el primer añito ¿no? 

Para todos y todas...muchas gracias en serio, que me han emocionado, coño 

Bueno, ¡¡ a celebrar !! 

Vivi, Kidi, un gatito clásico para ustedes !!! (un _gato _santiagueño, claro, el #67)

Vandinha, quando a gente esteja no Beagá, vai levar alfajores, combinado!! (agora envio isto)

Mate, Swift, Didaktikos, hermanos....qué les puedo decir, esto es para celebrar juntos​ 
¡¡¡ Graciaaaasssssss !!!​


----------



## Nanon

Fer BA, me uno al coro.
Mil felicidades y que cumplas muchísimos más... y adelante, que éste te espera allá en BH... 
¡Besos!


----------



## Vanda

> Vandinha, quando a gente esteja no Beagá, vai levar alfajores, combinado!! (agora envio isto)




Ai ai ai se estiverem em Beagá e não me trouxerem alfajores! Pergunte a Nanon, é a única coisa que peço a todos que vão a Buenos Aires!


----------



## Nanon

Certo. Não esqueça o pedágio!


----------



## swift

Bueno, creo que ya estamos todos, ¿cierto?

Entonces, ayúdenme, Mate, Didak, Vanda y Nanon:

¡Felicidades, Fer!​ 
Kiddie y Calley en la coreografía.  ​


----------



## Vanda

ha. Os músicos de Bremen! Adorei!


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> ¡Felicidades, Fer!​
> 
> Kiddie y Calley en la coreografía.  ​


Te lo juro...


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> Te lo juro...



x) Me duele la panza, y no de comer ratones.


----------



## miguel89

¡Te felicito! Como no podía venir con las manos vacías, traigo ... para el bajón.


----------



## totor

¡¡¡pa' que veas, yo te festejo los 1014, no los mil!!!


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felicidades, Fer!


----------



## Peterdg

¡Enhorabuena Fer! Y muchos posts más.

Peter


----------



## Fer BA

Miguel, Totor, Amp, Peter:

¡¡¡ Gracias, gracias, gracias !!!


----------



## la_machy

*Muchas felicidades, Fer BA! *

*Esos 1000 merecen esto (...).*

*!Salud!*


----------



## XiaoRoel

De perlas tu primer millar. Me encanta lo que escribes, como bien sabes, y me abre nuevas perspectivas. Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones.


----------



## Fer BA

¡¡ Gracias Machy !!

Qué buena champaña...

Xiao, de todo corazón, ¡¡muchas gracias!! uma aperta


----------



## XiaoRoel

Outra mui grande para tí. Espero que coincidamos no fío sobre tradución que hai no foro de _sólo español_. Veño de matizar o tema da obra anónima, sen coñecementos sobre o autor e a súa vida.
Agardo a túa de certo interesante e inspiradora resposta.
Unha apertiña.


----------

